# Honda ES6500 Load issue



## A.k. Lovarco (Oct 13, 2017)

Good morning, 
I have a Honda ES6500 that does not seem to be able to increase power when a large load is put on it. It almost stalls when the load (120 vax warter pump) turns on. I can push the throttle up and hold it when the load turns on and it does drop some RPM but not Recently the carbuertor has been changed due to it would only run with the choke partially out. Now that symptom has been fixed.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

This may help you......

https://www.briggsandstratton.com/na/en_us/support/faqs/browse/governor-system.html


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Did this start after you replaced the carb or just recently?


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

He said before the carburetor was replaced it would only run if the choke was partially used. So it sounds to me he possibly has an air leak somewhere.

He best check the spark plug to make sure it isn't white-ish at the electrodes


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Check governor linkage.


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Have you seen this youtube video?


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Your OP seems to be missing a few words......
"_I can push the throttle up and hold it when the load turns on and it does drop some RPM but not (????) Recently the_"

If you could fill in that gap it might help isolate the problem.

Since you changed the carb and that fixed the choke issue, could very well be the governor system.

Re-reading your original post, if you meant to say that you can manually increase the throttle under load and then it will handle the load ok, then it probably is the governor assembly.

It looks like governor kits and parts for the ES6500 are going to take some effort to find if it turns out to be that.
Honda Power Equipment ES6500 A GOVERNOR KIT | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation


----------



## rossweinberg21 (Oct 16, 2017)

Well, These generators do work pretty well usually. 

Do or did you leave the gas in carburetor somewhere between uses? By not shutting off the gas valve & running the carb dry you may have a gunked up carb. It is advised to take'em apart and clean it. It's also important to set a stabilizer in the fuel to keep it from becoming gummy and stale. I've used Seafoam before which worked pretty well.


----------

